# Big Guys (6'3") ride 58's?



## DIRBike

I just purchased my first road bike today! I demo'd a 60" CRR from Norco a bunch of 58's from Giant (Defy Carbon), Specialized (Secteur Alloy) , and the eventual purchase, the 2012 Felt Z6 58. 

The Norco in my opinion did feel more uncomfortable from a size perspective. I felt like I was stretching. In truth all 58's were not bad the Felt was most comfortable. 

I asked the sales guy (who seemed very good, genuine and helpful) a couple times if he was confident the 58 was the size for me and not the 61 the Felt Z6 comes in (but was not in stock). He assured me a few times recalling that my feedback was that the bike felt good. 

*My question and reason for posting is to get a little cyber reassurance and experience from others that indeed "big guys" (6'3") ride 58's. *


----------



## johnny dollar

I suppose a lot depends on the geometry of the frames and your own body proportions. One brands 58 may be more akin to another brands 60, etc.

I'm 6'3" and I've ridden a 58cm Motobecane Super Strada and now ride a 61cm Bianchi Vigorelli. I didn't realize how cramped I was on my old bike compared to my 61cm Vig, but the body is a remarkably adaptable machine.

Not really much of a reassurance for you, but at least it's a little feedback to get this thread goin.


----------



## savagemann

Im about 6'2 ish" & have 58, 59 & 60cm frames.
The top tubes are all very similar in length though.
Most comfortable on the 58.
If it feels good, that's what matters


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

If it fits it fits. I'm 5'11" and ride a 58 frame, but I also had to swap in a slightly shorter than average stem to shorten up the cockpit. You may actually find that your taste in ride position changes a bit as you ride. Getting used to riding in "road" position (either on the hoods or in the drops) takes some time. Some people prefer an aggressive ride position while others prefer a more upright position. There isn't much right and wrong as far as that goes. Just listen to your body. It will give you plenty of feedback about how things are going. If you can feel out the difference between discomfort (doing something new, using muscles in a different way) and outright pain (damaging soft tissue) you'll be fine.

Congratulations on the new bike! Have fun, and be sure to post pics.


----------



## wim

UrbanPrimitive said:


> If it fits it fits.


Agree—there's no such thing as "people who are 6'3" tall ride a certain size frame." Just as an illustration: I'm 5'10" and ride a 58. I couldn't possibly pretzel myself into a 58 if I were 6'3". But that's just me, what with my long upper body and short legs.


----------



## DIRBike

Thanks for your input everyone; appreciated. 

I am assuming a lot of it is that this is my first road bike. First time in a different position. I have three fittings with the LBS over the upcoming year. First one next weekend; they say it will take a couple hours for full fitting. Then in three months then one more. 

Just a little anxious that I got a frame that fits best and wil last me a while. Being carbon I am hoping to keep it for some time while I fine to the components.


----------



## PJ352

Just to rephrase some of what's already been stated; there are no industry standards for measuring to determine frame size, so (as was stated) one companies 58 is anothers 56.. or 60. Essentially, the number affixed to the frame is just that. A number. As an example, I ride anything from a 47 to a 54, depending on brand and model.

The _geometry numbers_ (primarily, effective top tube and head tube length) are what matter, and what need to match your _proportions_, fitness, flexibility, personal preferences, style of riding... so, a lot of factors enter into ultimately determining what geo will work best for a given rider.

As I mentioned in your earlier thread, indications are that you're working with a reputable, experienced LBS. Rest easy knowing you made a good choice and go ride your bike!!


----------



## smoothie7

I'm 5'11" 250lbs and I ride a 58cm. It felt very comfortable to me. I was right between a 56 and a 58 and I went with the 58 for the added stability and also so I didn't feel like I was "over-whelming" the bike


----------



## SFTifoso

I'm 5'11 and ride a Trek 56, which is like 55 for most other brands. IMO since Stem and handlebars can be changed to suit you, and since your saddle height will always be the same (bottom of pedal stroke to top of saddle), frame size only dictates how much handlebar drop you're going to have. The bigger the frame, the less drop there will be, and vice versa for smaller frames.


----------



## whoiswes

I ride a 58cm GT and I'm just under 6'3". I test rode a 60cm Specialized and it felt WAY too big, even after they adjusted everything to the "BG Fit" measurements. I plan on test riding some more 58s and 60s to see if I'm more comfortable on the smaller frame.

Here are my measurements and recommended fit courtesy of Competitive Cyclist (Yes, I realize these are just starting points but in my case they were helpful in dialing things in), but I think that the seat tube length is much less important than top tube length.

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 89.5
Trunk: 75.2
Forearm: 35.5
Arm: 70.5
Thigh: 63.25
Lower Leg: 57
Sternal Notch: 155.5
Total Body Height: 190.3


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 58.0 - 58.5
Seat tube range c-t: 59.8 - 60.3
Top tube length: 58.1 - 58.5
Stem Length: 12.2 - 12.8
BB-Saddle Position: 78.9 - 80.9
Saddle-Handlebar: 58.6 - 59.2
Saddle Setback: 7.1 - 7.5

Keep in mind that your body proportions are going to be different from everyone else so what fits for you may not fit for me and vice-versa. Find something that feels pretty close and then fine-tune from there...don't go with a bigger or smaller frame just because that's "your size".

My $0.02 anyway, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## jsedlak

I'm 6' 2" and ride 56cm Specialized (56.5cm top tube, ~16cm HT)


----------



## dspiel

6'0" and my bike is a 56cm, i have a 29" inseam.


----------



## velocanman

It depends on your flexibility, as well as proportions, and of course bike geometry.

I am 6'-2" with a 34.5" inseam. When I was 25 I rode a 58cm Trek, which was closer to a "traditional" 56cm. I also rode a 58cm Scott CR1 with a 57.5cm effective top tube. Lots of seat post showing.

I have since upsized to a Scott CR1 61cm (XXL) with a 59.5cm top tube and tall steerer tube. This is mostly because my flexibility has reduced. My back hurts on 100-mile rides laid out on a 58cm frame.

You didn't provide your inseam but if it is around 34" I would say a 58cm is doable for you. I maintain that everyone can ride 2-3 bike sizes depending on geometry. You are on the short frame side with a 58cm at 6'-3" but it will give you a light, stiff, and responsive frame.


----------



## Trower

I'm 6'1" and ride a 58cm Peugeot, and a 60cm Bridgestone. I have crazy long monkey arms and legs (34" inseam), so I enjoy the longer toptube. I can ride a 56cm, but its just not comfortable on longer rides.


----------



## BLBiker

I'm 6'4" and ride a Felt Z100 61". I even feel it may be to small for me as I have my seat jacked way up. I need to go in the the shop and get fitted to it...


----------



## tdietz87

Just over 6'1" and I ride a 58cm cervelo r3


----------



## Zombie John

I'm 6'2" and ride a 61cm Synapse. I think each brand has their own idea about who should ride what. A lot also depends on your other measurements like inseam and reach.

Case in point, my dad is about 5'11" but has super short legs.


----------



## smartyiak

6'3" and ride a 60 or 61 w/ a 130 stem (usually TT will = 58.5)...I have monkey arms.


----------



## DIRBike

*Fitted and Works for Me*

Thanks everyone for replying and providing opinions and perspectives.

As part of my purchase two weeks ago the LBS I bought my Z6 from had me in for a 'fitting' and 'sizing'. I started my session at 10:30 and finished at 1:00pm. AWESOME service. Before I started I communicated my concern that the bike 58 frame may be too small for me. The owner (who was the one doing my fitting) called Felt and they could have a 61 in my hands in a week should we decide to go that route. 

After picking out my new pedals (Look Keo 2 Max) and shoes (Specialized Expert) and fine tuning seat, etc we both agreed the the 58 would be best. Especially since I plan on using the road bike in some triathlons this summer. 

Overall after a quick 8 miles in the new setup the bike feels great. Very comfortable and fast. Loving the new ride!


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

johnny dollar said:


> I suppose a lot depends on the geometry of the frames and your own body proportions. One brands 58 may be more akin to another brands 60, etc.
> 
> I'm 6'3" and I've ridden a 58cm Motobecane Super Strada and now ride a 61cm Bianchi Vigorelli. I didn't realize how cramped I was on my old bike compared to my 61cm Vig, but the body is a remarkably adaptable machine.
> 
> Not really much of a reassurance for you, but at least it's a little feedback to get this thread goin.


Kind of reviving the old thread, but it struck me at how you were using a Super Strada since I'm too using but a 60cm frame. Im a little below 6'1" and I'm very stretched out in the Moto.

Also before buying the Super Strada I was curious about the Vigorelli but abandoned the thought and went to the Moto, decision which makes me dissapointment since now I want a smaller frame, maybe a 55cm Bianchi, I like more agressive position on the bike that's what I realized after making this costly mistake.


----------



## Bigguyonbike

Congrats on the new bike! I agree with the other posters. Bike size is relative to the manufacturer. I'm just under 6'4. I was on a 60 cm trek 2300. I bought a 58 Scott Cr1 last week. Enjoy your bike.


----------



## johnny dollar

GarzaAlfredo said:


> Kind of reviving the old thread, but it struck me at how you were using a Super Strada since I'm too using but a 60cm frame. Im a little below 6'1" and I'm very stretched out in the Moto.
> 
> Also before buying the Super Strada I was curious about the Vigorelli but abandoned the thought and went to the Moto, decision which makes me dissapointment since now I want a smaller frame, maybe a 55cm Bianchi, I like more agressive position on the bike that's what I realized after making this costly mistake.


That sure is the downside of buying online. Sometimes getting it from the LBS is worth the cost over BD.

I was pretty happy with the Moto until it was stolen. I got it online because I wasn't sure if I'd be into road riding and didn't want to plop down proper coin for a bike.

Turns out I love road cycling and went to the LBS for the Bianchi. Now I'm looking into cx bikes.


----------



## Shuffleman

DIRBike said:


> *My question and reason for posting is to get a little cyber reassurance and experience from others that indeed "big guys" (6'3") ride 58's. *


That really is difficult for us to answer since you are the one that is riding the bike. I am 6'2 and rode a 61cm Felt Z95 for a few years. I have since switched to a 59s Colnago. I was initially a little stretched out until I went through a fitting. A shorter stem and seat adjustment were all that was needed. 
Most of the time if you are in the "ballpark" with your frame a good lbs can dial in your fit. In the end, it all comes down to your comfort. That can change as you go from short rides to longer rides.


----------



## JCavilia

> That really is difficult for us to answer





> Congrats on the new bike!


On the other hand, the guy isn't likely to hear your partial answers, or your congratulations, since the thread is 2 1/2 years ago and he hasn't posted since then. I realize you guys may not be entirely familiar with the mechanics of the forum, but it's generally a good idea to note the staleness of the thread you're dredging up, if you're intending to provide some useful information. You can see if a poster has been around lately by clicking on his name and selecting "view forum posts."


----------



## Alias530

6'6" and started on a 61, then got a 64


----------



## terbennett

DIRBike said:


> I just purchased my first road bike today! I demo'd a 60" CRR from Norco a bunch of 58's from Giant (Defy Carbon), Specialized (Secteur Alloy) , and the eventual purchase, the 2012 Felt Z6 58.
> 
> The Norco in my opinion did feel more uncomfortable from a size perspective. I felt like I was stretching. In truth all 58's were not bad the Felt was most comfortable.
> 
> I asked the sales guy (who seemed very good, genuine and helpful) a couple times if he was confident the 58 was the size for me and not the 61 the Felt Z6 comes in (but was not in stock). He assured me a few times recalling that my feedback was that the bike felt good.
> 
> *My question and reason for posting is to get a little cyber reassurance and experience from others that indeed "big guys" (6'3") ride 58's. *


Talking about bringing a thread back from the dead!!! I'm 6'3" and I too ride a 58 cm. I ride Felts as well because they are the only bikes that fit me like a glove with only minimal adjustments. Can't complain about that!!


----------

